# Beef Netting: Just got my first roll



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone got an idea of how long this stuff will stay tacked up? I'm eager to get an early start.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I use a staple gun on mine. It stays up forever, but might sag a bit in the wind & rain. You can just stretch it and tack the floppy part if it hangs. If you carefully un-tack it when done, you can re-use it year to year like I do. Enjoy! I loooove how beef netting looks. (It also won't look so off-white once you put it up).


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I love this stuff. It can be dyed (it's part cotton). I'm making spider victims this year--just pull a tube (maybe double layer) over your actor. They can writhe and struggle--the stuff never rips. If you cut it open to be flat and stretch the dickens out of it, it gets soft and drapey and is a good (and strong) substitute for cheesecloth.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Now that is an awesome idea!! I never thought of having an actor in this stuff. The image I've got in my head is Frodo from Return of the King. 

I'm going to have a couple of webbed up dummies hanging from the ceiling, so it would be wicked if the 3rd body the ToTs see is a real person!! Sweet idea!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Good (cheap) sources for beef netting?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Car accessory shops sell it - used for polishing


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

The only source I know is Trenton Mills. http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm

A 5-pound roll is about 60 yards. Its a tube about a foot across (meaning two feet wide if you cut it open). But it's way stretchy--so you can stretch it to about 5 feet wide (but then it gets shorters, so don't expect 60 yards 5 feet wide).

They don't take credit cards, but they ship pretty quickly when you send them a check. Nice people to work with.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, I mailed a check late last week and got the netting just today. They also respond within about a day for inquiries about shipping so you'll know how much money to mail for your total order's cost. Them's good people.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a grey inflatable dummy. I bought one of those very inexpensive, see-thru hard plastic masks (they have an old lady, beautifully madeup lady, old guy...I bought the old wrinkkled hag one). Packaging-taped it to the head for some creepy facial features and wrapped the whole thing in a combo of spider webbing and creepy cloth. Then hung it upside down from a branch in our tree with our large spider on the trunk, reaching for it with two legs. It looks great and swings in the wind as it is so light, just like a sucked-out, dry husk of a person should.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Just got my roll (less than a week after I mailed the check).

I'm keeping about half of it white for webs and spider victim costumes. The other half I dyed and abused--meaning that I put it in a long wash cycle and then in the dryer (note--allow some time for untangling).

Fresh off the roll, it's stretchy--you stretch, it bounces back. "Abused" --you stretch it out and it stays stretched and it's drapey--good substitute for cheesecloth or creepy cloth. Curtains, costumes--useful stuff.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Quick question guys and gals, can you order less than a 5 lb roll....or do they only come in 5, 10, and 20 lb's? Also do you think that if I order in the next week or next couple days, I'll receive it before the big day?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

5 pound is the smallest amount (with shipping costs, mine was about $33--but there's about 60 yards on it (which shortens if you stretch it sideways).

Customer service is great--I got mine less then a week after I sent them the check.

Someone here suggested the "cheesecloth" that auto supply stores sell for wiping cars--it's knit rather than woven (like real cheesecloth) so that might be a possibility if you only need a couple of yards. But it's more expensive by the yard that way.


----------

